# Dark Den Enclosure Parts



## Spiderguy47 (Sep 27, 2017)

Where do I get the plastic rails that petko uses?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 27, 2017)

Ask him. @petkokc

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Sep 28, 2017)

Plastic rails? I watch all his videos and I don't remember him having any rails.


----------



## EulersK (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we just acknowledge that @petkokc's name, when said out loud, is... ahem... well, yeah.

Regardless, the dude is a grade-A DIY enthusiast. I'm sure he could help out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## jaycied (Sep 28, 2017)

As far as I understand it, he designs most of his own enclosures, and has a groove cut into the acrylic when he buys it. I'm not sure if that's what you meant by rails though.


----------



## WoofSpider (Sep 28, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Can we just acknowledge that @petkokc's name, when said out loud, is... ahem... well, yeah.
> 
> Regardless, the dude is a grade-A DIY enthusiast. I'm sure he could help out.


I think it's pronounced like "pet-coke".

And I agree. His DIY enclosures are a work of art.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Sep 28, 2017)

WoofSpider said:


> I think it's pronounced like "pet-coke".
> 
> And I agree. His DIY enclosures are a work of art.


I know, I love his enclosure for his P. metallica female. The magnetic pull aways so that her hide is dark but can also be looked inside of? Genius! Wish I was better at DIY to recreate something like that.

With my talents I'd just end up taping some black construction paper to the outside of the enclosure and replacing the tape each time I peek inside.


----------



## Spiderguy47 (Sep 29, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> Plastic rails? I watch all his videos and I don't remember him having any rails.


The rails he uses to hold the piece of plexiglass on the top.


----------



## petkokc (Oct 4, 2017)

Those are just some plastic "L profiles" or "Angle profiles" I buy in local hardware store, no idea what is their actual purpose. They are 2m long and I just cut to the size I need. Sorry for the lack of information, just go to the stores and ask, or even show this picture (that one in picture is smaller version the the one in the video):

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 5


----------



## Moakmeister (Oct 4, 2017)

petkokc said:


> Those are just some plastic "L profiles" or "Angle profiles" I buy in local hardware store, no idea what is their actual purpose. They are 2m long and I just cut to the size I need. Sorry for the lack of information, just go to the stores and ask, or even show this picture (that one in picture is smaller version the the one in the video):
> 
> View attachment 253884


I always read your messages out loud in your voice XD

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (Oct 4, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> I always read your messages out loud in your voice XD


i find myself doing this when ever i see his messages as well. 

Also, thank you for the update! I've been looking for something similar this this myself for a Acrylic enclosure Ive started working on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

